# Gaming Headset + Gute Musik-Kopfhörer/Headset



## Bootybay (1. Juli 2018)

*Gaming Headset + Gute Musik-Kopfhörer/Headset*

Guten Abend liebe Community,

da mein momentanes Headset (Roccat Kave 5.1) leider defekt ist, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Headset. Da ich momentan wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe und auf die schnelle leider kein Beitrag finden konnte, der mein Belangen abdeckt, dachte ich mir, ich frag euch mal flott^^

Wie Überschrift bereits andeutet, bin ich auf der Suche nach ein Headset, welches sowohl fürs Gaming (Counter Strike, Fortnite etc. ) geeignet ist und gleichzeitig gute Qualität in Sachen Musik bietet, da ich es etwas Leid bin, jedes mal mein Headset mit meinen Teufel-Kopfhöreren zu tauschen. Am Besten in einer Range bis 200€.

Momentan hab ich das Sennheiser G4ming Zero im Auge. Was würdet ihr sagen? Könnt ihr das so absegnen oder habt ihr noch bessere Empfehlungen?  Wie gesagt sollte es einen "Sound" bieten, sodass ich die Gegner problemlos durch stepps orten kann, aber gleichzeitig auch guten Musik-Sound bietet. Da ich kaum Erfahrungen mit anderen Headsets habe (da meiner Headsets recht lange bei mir halten) weiß ich auch nicht, was sich momentan eignet. Reicht ein Stereo-Headset auch, um Stepps perfekt zu orten?  Ich brauch eure Hilfe! 

Danke euch im vorraus und ein schönes, restliche Wochenende!

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## TheOnLY (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gaming Headset + Gute Musik-Kopfhörer/Headset*

Stereo ist meiner Meinung nach für Ortung völlig ausreichend.
Was spricht dagegen deine Kopfhörer auch zum Zocken zu benutzen? Probiere sie doch einfach mal aus. Ich höre mit meinen Kopfhörern bei ähnlicher Lautstärke deutlich mehr (präziser und weiter) als ich je mit meinen "gaming" Headsets gehört habe. Wenn deine Kopfhörer für dich zufriedenstellend sind kaufst du halt nur noch ein Micro.
Ein Roccat Kave 5.1 hatte ich übrigens auch mal. Ich fand es doch recht bescheiden


----------



## Renax (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gaming Headset + Gute Musik-Kopfhörer/Headset*

Stereo reicht mir persönlich immer zum zocken, nur bei  nem Rennspiel darfs gerne ne echte 5.1 Anlage sein, da merkst du dann schon einen Unterschied, aber hier gehts ja direkt um Kopfhörer...
Tendenziell ist eine Kopfhörer+Mikro Kombo einem Headset immer überlegen und für dein Budget würde ich auch zu einer solchen greifen.


Ist natürlich die Frage, ob du eher eine offene Bauweise oder eine geschlossene Bauweise willst.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gaming Headset + Gute Musik-Kopfhörer/Headset*

Ich würde ja sagen kauf das Beyerdynamic MMX300, besserer Sound gerade bei Musik geht kaum. Das liegt aber mit 300 Euro etwas über deiner Vorszellung. Ich habe das selber und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## efdev (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gaming Headset + Gute Musik-Kopfhörer/Headset*

Ich sehe das wie Renax, was spricht dagegen deine Teufel Kopfhörer zu nutzen mit denen du anscheinend zufrieden bist? 
Dann brauchst du nur noch ein Mic kaufen, das spart Geld und du bist vermutlich sogar besser ausgestattet als mit den meisten Headsets.


----------

